# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Signs Of Falling In Love

## coolguyskumar

The 12 Signs of Falling In Love Message:

12. You'll read his/her IMS over and over again...


11. You'll walk really really slow while you're with him/her...


10. You'll feel shy whenever you're with him/her...

9. While thinking bout him/her...your heart will beat faster and faster...

8. By listening to his/her voice...you'll smile for no reason.

7. While looking at him/her..you cant see the other people around you...you can only see that person...

6. You'll start listening to SLOW songs.

5. He/She becomes all you think about.

4. You'll get high just by their smell...

3. You'll realize that you're always smiling to yourself when you think about them..

2. You'll do anything for him/her...

1. While reading this, there was one person on your mind the whole time.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

wow yeh to sachi baat hai ab meray saath bhi yehi hota hai
yoo m IN LUV yayyyyyy

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

haan..yeh ekdum sach  hai  :Smile:  
aur
congratulations nauman ji

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

awww thankuu simi jii

----------


## Ash

awww nice post and so true :up;

----------


## manni9

1. While reading this, there was one person on your mind the whole time
 :Big Grin:  how do you know it dude  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

mere mind mein koi nahin tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## rocker

m in love

----------


## *Fatima*

im not in love

----------


## Kainaat

> im not in love


aray love to sabko hota hai na :wink:

----------


## Ash

haan aur yeh fati ka hi kehna hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Thu Apr 20, 2006 8:27 pm
> 
> im not in love
> 
> 
> aray love to sabko hota hai na :wink:


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllll  llllllllllllzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## *Fatima*

> haan aur yeh fati ka hi kehna hai



haan ek se sub se nahi  :bg:

----------


## Ash

oh acha..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

tu phire

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Fri Apr 21, 2006 12:34 am
> 
> haan aur yeh fati ka hi kehna hai 
> 
> 
> 
> haan ek se sub se nahi  :bg:


maine bhi sabko likha hai sabse nahin :P

----------


## *Fatima*

sachi tu koun hai wo

----------


## Kainaat

maine kaha mujhe hua hai :duno;

----------


## Ash

pehlay tum bataoo na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

> maine kaha mujhe hua hai :duno;


kiya pata sub kouch ho sakta

----------


## Kainaat

pehle nahin sirf wohi batayegi, kyounke ussi ne kaha hai sabko ho sakta hai, ab Sallu se nahin kehna warna main bhi apni list yahan likh doongi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

> pehlay tum bataoo na


wot do u want to no

----------


## coolguyskumar

aapko pyar kisse hai?

----------


## palwasha

eyeha em alsoo in luv

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

ho gay ho gaya ho gaya :P

----------


## palwasha

kiya ho gaya bahiu ?

----------


## palwasha

kiya ho gaya bahiu ?

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

kuch to ho gaya hai..ab jaisay hi mujhe confirm hua tto bata doon ga :d

----------


## palwasha

achawwwwwwwwwwwwww sahi hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

kya sahi koi to batoo ?????????????/

----------


## krishnan25

Good One Thanks for sharing

----------


## RAHEN

nice post 


Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## harihar

good collection

----------


## coolguyskumar

thnx

----------


## ArmaaN

wow! im also in love  :blush:

----------


## quintocent

signs of falling love ummmmmmmmmmm ....... meray khiyal say aik point yeh hai kay larai bohat hoti hai....aur ausko aur aapko dono ko aik doosray ki addatein achi lagnay lagti hain aur aiskay ilawa jab kabhi bhi koi aap ki life ka hissa baan jayee aap samajh lena kay aapko aus say piyaar hogiya hai

----------


## ek garam larki

lol the getting high off his/her smell is kinda to the extreme.. lol

----------


## raiazlan

> 1. While reading this, there was one person on your mind the whole time


  :td: WELL I DONT AGREE WITH THIS 1

----------


## Da Outlaw

> wow yeh to sachi baat hai ab meray saath bhi yehi hota hai
> yoo m IN LUV yayyyyyy


Ur sooo cute. hansum. dashing! :hug1:  :blush:

----------


## Kainaat

oho Nauman  :whistle;

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B] I dont really agree  :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Most true..In Love too

----------


## glimmering_candle

wow nice sharin'
i think its a lil bit true


but i feel this wen i m w/ mah frend! :Wink: 

i dont know is that luv or not!

----------


## glimmering_candle

wow nice sharing
i dont think it is love 


cuz it happened to meeh but 
i dont wanna get in these things!

----------

